# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno de 8 hectáreas a 16 km del Megapuerto de Chancay

## limainmuebles

Ideal para inversionistas agrícolas, agroindustriales, logísticos, etc. Ubicado a borde de pista en la zona de Hatillo, provincia de Huaura, a 16 km del proyecto del Megapuerto de Chancay. Terreno plano y fértil con agua de regadío. Documentación en regla e inscrito en Registros Públicos Precio US$.25.00/m2 Excelente oportunidad de inversión en momentos de precios en alza.Temas similares: Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo Venta Terreno agricola en Chancay 4 Ha x Quepepampa-Huaral Artículo: Desborde de río Chancay daña más de 200 hectáreas de cultivos ICA: Terreno agricola de 108 Hectareas en venta Aprueban siembra en más de 70 mil hectáreas del valle Chancay

----------

